# Linksys E1200 Router Issues



## tnvrane (Jul 2, 2012)

I have a Linksys E1200 router that was purchased a little over a week ago - 6/24/12. It was set up that night and working fine. However the next morning we started experiencing issues with the laptop (wireless internet connection) and xbox 360. The wireless will stop working randomly... sometimes it will say it is connected to the network, but there is no internet access. The internet connection has also been slow when there is one. The only way to get things working again are to turn off the modem, router, and laptop, then restart everything and go through the router set up cd again. Even then it doesnt always work. As for the xbox, everytime it is turned off we are logged out of xbox live. In order to get it working again we have to reset the network settings, test the connection, log back in, and then it will work. I am working with windows 7 op system. The modem is a Linksys cm100 cable modem.


----------



## tnvrane (Jul 2, 2012)

I should have mentioned that the xbox is wired directly into the router.


----------



## jackthecompguy (Apr 2, 2012)

tnvrane, i have the same router as you at my grandparents' place, and it works fine! I would recommend you do the following: reset the router by holding the red reset button on the bottom for 60 secs, then connect to the network on your laptop, open your browser, and navigate to http://192.168.1.1/ leave the username blank, and type "admin" as the password. Then set up the SSID to what you want it to be, and make the password what you want, but with WPA2-Personal encryption.
Let me know if this works or doesn't work


----------



## tnvrane (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi. Thanks for your response. I've actually already reset the router two or three times before, with the settings being what you suggested. This was done before I posted so still the same issues. I spoke to somebody from Linksys on Monday and they thought that there might be two ip addresses for the router?? Unfortunately we were disconnected before the issue could be resolved. If you have any other suggestions I would love to hear them. Thanks!


----------



## jackthecompguy (Apr 2, 2012)

tnvrane, what is your Linksys E1200 connected to? (modem, another router, ethernet switch?), what is your ISP?, and where did you purchase the E1200? With this info, i should be able to help you a little more


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

If you connect an affected computer directly to the modem with the router disconnected do you suffer the same issues?


----------



## suman suman (Jul 6, 2012)

To me also, it seems an issue with the IPv6 protocol. Do as suggested by 'bdcomputing' and your Linksys router should work fine.


----------



## bdcomputing (Sep 24, 2012)

The problem is shown not to be any common problem, because both wired and wireless go out, and they go out pretty much at the same time. The solutions they post online for Cisco Linksys are for common problems.


----------



## suman suman (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks 'bdcomputing' for pointing it out! By the way has your problem been sorted out tnvrane or not?


----------



## Kulanps (Aug 11, 2014)

You can read Linksys N300 E900 wireless router here, the review is written based on Amazon's users what written.


----------

